# Weird Border around iphone 3g screen



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey all,
for those with the iphone, do you guys notice a border around the screen? Its like a part of the screen that is not lit up, just appears as a thin border around the display. Is this a hardware fault or is this normal? Ive had the phone for a couple days now and only noticed it today.


----------



## cailin11 (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed this as well, although I can only really see it under the sun or in bright light.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

Appears to be normal


----------



## ccg (Apr 10, 2008)

This is normal. My iPod touch is the same. If you go to the store and check out other iPhones on display, you'll notice that there is a border of "unlit" pixels. It shows more under brighter conditions.


----------

